
Welcome You Fine Google Notebook Users - Anon84
http://blog.evernote.com/2009/01/22/google-notebook-import-2/
======
Mystalic
Words that describe Evernote: Brilliant. Effective. User-centric.

~~~
iamdave
Agreed.

". When we heard the news, we immediately began work on a Google Notebook
import tool. "

That's showing your users you care right there. Kudos to Evernote, you just
gained a new fan.

------
snprbob86
I must be jaded, but I don't want to create an account to try it. I went
looking around the site for full-res screenshots, but they don't seem to
exist. The YouTube video quality is just too poor for showing GUIs.

------
arien
Doh! I already did the switch a couple of months ago, manually! _sigh_

But kudos to Evernote for thinking about us! :D

------
sahaj
if google couldn't make this concept work, i'm not sure who else can. i'd like
to hear why evernote has more a chance of getting somewhere with this concept
than google did.

------
bk
Their desktop os x client doesn't support Tiger, unfortunately.

